#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 如果有一天!神給你變身成為龍的機會?

## 無名龍

如題~~~
神會給你選擇!













本龍選擇被風所保護的龍(就是自由自在的龍)
因為要去當兵了!!!所以渴望自由!!!!

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

我希望可以和奇諾之旅一樣，無憂無慮的過生活。

或是像原型兵器一樣破壞掉一切

----------


## DDdragon

會變成怎樣的龍~

DD我自己時再不清楚0..0

本龍一向很中立的~  不喜歡打打殺殺卻喜歡轟轟隆隆?

不過當然是越自再越好摟~

碰上具有挑釁意味的傢伙+W+那我絕對是破壞一切的龍

再者!  想守護的東西卻好像沒有呢?????????

有機會我到是要找找看 0..0

不過可以的話!  跟人類相處會變成最憧憬的事情

因為可以看到很多~可以碰到很多~可以玩很多  就算有危險好了+W+

誰被誰弄? 還不知道勒黑黑(笑

寡不敵眾! 那我就要有自己的後援會摟!

這個時候變成一隻被崇拜的龍就好處多多拉XD

想知道龍為什麼董那麼多~  充滿智慧麻~

因為實在活太久了~ 某龍跟我討論的結論XD

所以摟-W-  找人類玩 一向是很有趣的?

----------


## 白玄 左戒

當然是自由囉
其他的選項感覺都有些負擔呢
但是人類如何看待我們還是個問題

----------


## 狼佐

我有對我來說很重要、必須守護的東西

我也希望能夠守護對他來說很重要的東西

所以我選擇了守護一切的龍

----------


## fwiflof

我是破壞一切的龍
可是我選擇沉眠
當世界一切安好
我不會去當破壞者
可是我會出現在戰場
當破壞的守護者!!  :jcdragon-cool:

----------


## 雪之龍

我喜歡和平相處...比起殘暴的攻擊...
我自己還是比較喜歡防衛...
所以我選擇第一個選項守護的龍...

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

守護之龍+1

因為這樣就可以上演拋狗頭灑熱血的犧牲情結.......(不對
        可以守護我想守護的人事物.....(遭拖

要破壞一切很容易，但是想守護一切卻很難
因此守護者之路將會是一條，對理性跟感性的挑戰之路吧(茶

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

其實很難抉擇~但還是選自由自在的龍~如果有其他~我可能會選~
自由自在不受約束~最後才選成被風所保護的龍~應該有技能吧

以下五個是我最想選

被賦予守護一切的龍!    
被賦予破壞一切的龍
捨棄一切.回歸自然的龍
被風所保護的龍
被光所保護的龍

其他:成為神龍~像七龍珠一樣

----------


## 雷希克斯

我也選被風保護的龍
因為我喜歡自由自在的感覺

好想坐在岩壁上俯看下方的風景...

----------


## cct241292

我個人就想,成為一條懂得各式各樣魔法的龍,
能在天上自由自在飛,在海中游來游去,
有時化身為人在世界四處探險,累了,
就找個山洞睡一兩百年,醒來時,又一個全新的世界.
又可以世界收集寶物,放在山洞之中.
想學甚麼也可以,因為可以不怕忘記
等......

(多謝看完這篇東西的人,看小說太多,甚麼也有一點)

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

龍還是希望可以自由自在的在廣大的天空中飛翔。
想想看，
假如被當作保護的龍就幾乎沒有可以自由自在飛祥的時間了~
那龍還寧願在被人類發現之前先好好的享受自由自在的天空!

----------


## 一審判一

自由+1
自由是我的生命泉源  :jcdragon-stretch:  
除非是緊要關頭我才會轉換成守護者
大概就是這樣吧~
長話短說-.-

----------


## 旌‧萊特

被賦予守護一切的龍!

想要守護周圍我所關心的任何一個事物

----------


## 翔太

看到其他選項好像都不錯說

結果一看到自由自在的選項馬上就選了 (默

不過大家好像都是選這個比較多XD

----------


## Kaileimute

我想要自由.......
最近過的好辛苦  :jcdragon-cry:  
好渴望有自由   :jcdragon-@@:

----------


## 幻影龍

被風所保護的龍~

追求自由~
不想再受的枷鎖的束縛了~

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

捨棄一切.回歸自然的龍

我選擇回歸自然的龍
簡單的說，只是不想受到擔當重大責任的限制
嗯，怎麼說呢...我不喜歡殺戮，可能會作為守護者
但守護"一切"的範圍太大，如果該守護該珍惜的事物
當然會奮不顧己的守護吧？

----------


## 無名龍

ㄎㄎㄎ
大家幾乎都想要自由阿?
大家真的感覺都很忙喔!!!
加油吧!總有一天會自由的^^~~~

----------


## 雷凱伊

我也選的自由

想到每天還要出門打拼.....

就很想脫離那種苦境阿  :jcdragon-@@:  

如果是小孩子的話我猜應該是想不用唸書吧 [jcdragon-shock-ebby]

----------


## 柴狼

如果我可以變成龍的話,我會選擇變成一條守護一切東西的龍.
我在戰爭時可以化為兇惡的龍,趕走一切邪惡,在空閑時可以自由自在地在空中飛翔.....(大概就是這樣了)

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

應該很少龍會選這個吧.........
被光所保護的龍
單純本獸喜歡光而已啦!
被風所保護的龍........應該也不錯
跑來跑去也不錯(本獸速度為班上倒數第一名，YA!)<------一個瘋子

----------


## 阿翔

被賦予破壞一切的龍+1~

其實也不是要破壞一切啦，只是想有這個能力罷了，
事實上有了這個能力的我也可能不會用它XD"
「破壞一切」覺得聽起來好帥*（？）*，所以想要得到，
就只是這樣而已連我自己都覺得自己這樣很傻
不過如果人類真的太過份、或哪種生物幾乎要把地球給毀滅了，
那時候我大概才會用這種能力吧。

----------


## 羽翔

被風所保護的龍(就是自由自在的龍)(很多人會選吧)+1

對我來說，自由是最重要的
如果沒有了自由，
就無法做自己喜歡的事了...

----------


## 藍焰

被風所保護的龍(就是自由自在的龍)
非常嚮往真正自由，所以選擇自由自在的龍
沒有了自由，就等於什麼都沒有了，自由自在於天空翱想的龍，想想看這是多麼棒的事情阿~我要自由~

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇擁有風

能自由自在的飛翔~

我愛自由~

自由萬歲!!!!

----------


## 幻狼

...
我會變成回歸大自然和捨棄一切的龍~
我可不喜歡打打殺殺或者要替神工作~,
最不想是去拼命保護某些的人/事物,
而且回歸大自然可以做很多事,
例如遊覽世界之類,
做一些平時做不了的事.

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

好想多選阿
不過只能選一個所以只好選被風所保護的龍

不然的話我會選這兩個
被賦予守護一切的龍!	
被賦予破壞一切的龍!

守護我想守護的一切事物
破壞想傷害我所守護的一切事物

破壞即為守護
想傷害我所守護的事物
那麼就破壞他
使他無法傷害我所守護的事物

----------


## realpeanut

大概被龍王傳說洗了腦, 一看到 "被風所保護的龍" 就選了...


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

其實, 還有因為小弟恨上一個颱風 "獅子山"沒有為香港帶來假期... (被拖走)

----------


## 自然農子

幽靈是被愛護的龍~~被一堆長得很帥的幽靈狼、貓、虎和土地公保護的龍。

不過沒人類想靠近我們.........

幽靈想成為自由自在的龍，被風所保護著。

但幽靈是木龍，必須一直紮根在這裡，所以只能聽風彿過樹梢的聲響。

啊啊，怎麼開始胡言亂語了呢我。

----------


## 奇比斯克

被愛護的龍 >< 我喜歡這個^^
被受到關愛 當然被風所保護的龍也不錯啦
到最後我點選了   自由自在的龍^^
啊~~~我兩個都要拉 也需要有人疼愛啊><

----------


## Black．Tsai

當什麼樣的龍??
我希望是一個無憂無慮
完全自由自在的龍
可是...
我希望我是一個「毀滅者」
也是一個「創造者」
更是一個「審判者」

我的第二個名子叫「幽暝龍煌」
一樣是在闇界
我的世界
是黑色的
可是
是所有世界的連接點
我可以到任何人的世界
但是沒人能來我的世界
這是我現有的能力
也是我最自豪的能力
但我希望可以變成真實世界
屬於我的世界

----------


## Black．Tsai

> 被愛護的龍 >< 我喜歡這個^^
> 被受到關愛 當然被風所保護的龍也不錯啦
> 到最後我點選了   自由自在的龍^^
> 啊~~~我兩個都要拉 也需要有人疼愛啊><


希望被人疼愛是每個人的願望
但是這種事
不會永遠都是
再說.....有人疼愛你
那那個人會是誰??
為什麼要疼愛你?
凡事盡量靠自己

----------


## 月現.

我喜歡自由自在,不被拘束的感覺(你還是去當獵人吧你)
我選則受風的保護
當然能破壞一切也很不錯
但能與風共翔也是個不錯的選擇

----------


## 亞格雷特

當然是被風所保護的龍囉!
沒獸會想被定在某個地方
當然會希望能自由
如果達成願望卻不自由
那變成龍就沒多大意義了

----------


## 小藍龍

我會選擇破壞一切的龍
我會在世界到達安好時出來玩個幾年再回去沉睡~XDDD

----------


## 晝

我選擇被唾棄的龍(可以不要被追殺嗎0w0)
我希望自己是被龍族唾棄的龍
然後遇到不知情的XX最後成為朋友

小說看太多得後遺症= =|||

----------


## 冰冷企鵝

變成龍可能能做得事情會變少我絕得被養來觀賞因該沒啥差把˙3˙只要有電腦XP

----------


## 德拉格

比較想回歸自然的龍
讓自己輕鬆點.在大自然自由自在的生活..
看著天空..呼吸大自然的空氣..

----------


## 龍羅炎

被賦予守護一切的龍

這選項...很適合我阿!!!

----------


## 遁世x龍舞

守護心中的自由意志!!! (?
總有什麼是心裡所珍視的東西吧~~

----------


## 神威白霜

被光所保護的龍(當神的左右手的龍)

因為自己也想用自己的雙手
消滅所有的惡魔

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

如果變成龍 我一定二話不說先展翅高飛啦XD
翱翔在天際間 俯瞰著萬物 ^^
之後就回到大自然 平靜的生存w

不過當哪一天 人類破壞了大自然的平衡
我會奮不顧身的破壞人類的文明
想辦法守護自然界的平衡w

----------

